# Software update changed menu colors, and broke closed-captions?



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

Yesterday the colors on the Tivo menus changed. What used to be yellow is now white, and the tivo logo no longer renders; it's just a white outline. It seems like yellow is just not rendering. TV programs themselves appear fine, no color problems. But I use closed-captions, and now the captions have solid green rectangle behdin them that spans most of the screen, block a swath of the TV image.

Pix of what I'm seeing: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I contracted Tivo support who says I'm on new software and, quote, "I believe that the colors and text has change." "I believe" is not very reassuring, and the CC issue is a real problem. (And I sent them the link to the images; I doubt the start-up screen is correct.)

Has anyone else seen screen changes since updating to version 20.7.2.RC24-USA-6-846 ?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes the software updated changed all Premiers and Raomios to have the same menus and colors as the Bolts. Lots of threads about the software update around.


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes the software updated changed all Premiers and Raomios to have the same menus and colors as the Bolts. Lots of threads about the software update around.


I see. I don't care so much about the fugly menu colors, but the broken closed-captions is a real problem.


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

I had the same experience with the CC after the update.

Go to the setting menu and reset the options for CC to get rid of the green banner.
I reset my CC options to "default" and that works fine for me.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Aww man I hate this new look really bad.. It looked awesome before now its Blaaah! I spend a ton of money on this thing and now it looks like crap =( we should have an option to change colors. The Tivo Logo is just a blank now and the folders and stuff all look weird. Very disappointing =(


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its the new v20.7.2 update and now the CC settings are under "User Preferences."

Look under System Infomation and can confirm the update, its now under Help.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sure the "non-rendered" Tivo guy is due to Rovi ownership. Cant have a different company's name on your own company's logo!!


----------



## david.nicksic (Jan 31, 2016)

I love it my Roamio is much quicker to respond I'm guessing this new version is more efficient. I'm hoping my periodic reboots will have gone away. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm sure the "non-rendered" Tivo guy is due to Rovi ownership. Cant have a different company's name on your own company's logo!!


Apropos. TiVo fading away. Next update and the TiVo will be a chalk outline.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm sure the "non-rendered" Tivo guy is due to Rovi ownership. Cant have a different company's name on your own company's logo!!


Umm you know that Rovi changed their company name to TiVo after the purchase right?

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Umm you know that Rovi changed their company name to TiVo after the purchase right?


This.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm sure the "non-rendered" Tivo guy is due to Rovi ownership.


You know the Bolt has had this interface (including faceless logo) since day one, right? Long before Rovi bought TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I just updated this thread for navigating the new Tivo Menus to now include v20.7.2.

Got lost navigating Tivo Menus?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

tim1724 said:


> You know the Bolt has had this interface (including faceless logo) since day one, right? Long before Rovi bought TiVo.


TRue but I'm sure things were happening in the background. So the Bolt got the look they knew all boxes would eventually look like.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> Umm you know that Rovi changed their company name to TiVo after the purchase right?
> 
> Scott


So..Rovi no longer exists? I think Rovi knows it will be around long after Tivo and sees no benefit to pushing the logo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

For a company that changed their name, Rovi has a Facebook page with no mention of the word Tivo. LinkedIn and Twitter and "contact us:" are all Rovi addresses. I know they changed thier name but they havent lost their identity one iota. "his mama called him Rovi; I'm gonna call him Rovi".


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> So..Rovi no longer exists? I think Rovi knows it will be around long after Tivo and sees no benefit to pushing the logo.





mattyro7878 said:


> For a company that changed their name, Rovi has a Facebook page with no mention of the word Tivo. LinkedIn and Twitter and "contact us:" are all Rovi addresses. I know they changed thier name but they havent lost their identity one iota. "his mama called him Rovi; I'm gonna call him Rovi".


Do Facebook pages ever really go away?  When corporations change their names they don't get rid of their former presence immediately (and sometime never).

http:\\www.rovicorp.com takes you to Digital Entertainment Technology | TiVo now.

Scott


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

JamesBritt said:


> I see. I don't care so much about the fugly menu colors, but the broken closed-captions is a real problem.


I've seen no issues with my closed captioning. I rely on it because of hearing loss and it's just like it's always been since the update.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't like the new white color....yuck. Too bright.


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

JamesBritt said:


> I see. I don't care so much about the fugly menu colors, but the broken closed-captions is a real problem.


I'm the opposite because the new colors, for some unknown reason, actually hurt ,y eyes. Does anyone remember the startup procedure (the one that lets you run disk tests, etc.) that can (or can't) revert a software update? This is really bad.


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> TRue but I'm sure things were happening in the background. So the Bolt got the look they knew all boxes would eventually look like.


Thank God I never bought the Bolt. The "bent" design is a "no-go" for me as well. I can't look at the new menus; hurts my eyes: really.


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> This.


When "Rovi" came in to play, I noticed they dropped the Tribune data for the guide. I don't want to be overly dramatic but the current guide data is terrible. I try to only record new episodes but the Tivo can't tell what is new or not and I wind up with about 10 copies of the same program. Between the guide data and the new color scheme, I've bought my last Tivo. I'm still using a series 2 Pioneer box and that will be my new main box from now on.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The Toyota styling guy must be moonlighting at Tivo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You guys who seriously have the UI HURT your eyes need to contact Tivo.. That's basically an accessibility complaint!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> So..Rovi no longer exists? I think Rovi knows it will be around long after Tivo and sees no benefit to pushing the logo.


Except that, by adopting the TiVo name for itself, Rovi presumably saw more value in that than in "Rovi".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hforman said:


> Thank God I never bought the Bolt. The "bent" design is a "no-go" for me as well. I can't look at the new menus; hurts my eyes: really.


I highly questioned the bent design. And then I got a Bolt and have come to like the design, in white no less, as something slightly different and a breath of fresh air (and I'm a "black electronics" sort of guy). Go figure.


----------



## 84lion (Jan 23, 2009)

My wife noticed this the other day on our Roamio Pro and thought something was broken. The gray Tivo guy is just weird (looks like a ghost) and the white highlights don't stand out as well as the yellow. We don't like the changes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I know everyone keeps saying "you'll get used to it", and sure, I guess I will, since I have no choice. But having been through other UI changes in the past, often the UI changes brought benefits (e.g. lists not drawing slow as dirt), even if they took a while to get used to.

But the white highlight especially bugs me. I will eventually figure out where things in the menus are.

Though also, I see they STILL haven't fixed the Now Playing (or whatever it's really called nowadays) blinking if you just let it sit there. That's only been around a couple of years.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes the software updated changed all Premiers and Raomios to have the same menus and colors as the Bolts. Lots of threads about the software update around.


Actually the two tuner Premieres didn't get exactly the same menus. The original Settings & Messages menus remain but with the horrific colors

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> Though also, I see they STILL haven't fixed the Now Playing (or whatever it's really called nowadays) blinking if you just let it sit there. That's only been around a couple of years


I've only seen this (or at least noticed it) on our Roamio Pro as it relates to SkipMode updates when a recording ends.

Scott


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I have CC on by default and have not seen any issues since the update.

Count me as one who actually likes the new colors. I find it much easier to read the menu..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> I've only seen this (or at least noticed it) on our Roamio Pro as it relates to SkipMode updates when a recording ends.


I know I'm not the only one who has seen this.. Maybe I'll remember to do it tonight to absolutely confirm, but go into Now Playing list... and just let it sit there..

Every once in a while (~15 seconds), the whole list flickers/redraws. As far as I could tell in the past, nothing was visually updating (even if it was updating e.g. a skip mode icon, it SHOULD only update that SECTION of a row, or at worst IMHO, that single row, not the whole screen)..

...and I admit, most people don't just sit there in the list, but you end up there enough that I do see a lot of what I would consider unnecessary redraws.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

mattack said:


> I know I'm not the only one who has seen this.. Maybe I'll remember to do it tonight to absolutely confirm, but go into Now Playing list... and just let it sit there..
> 
> Every once in a while (~15 seconds), the whole list flickers/redraws. As far as I could tell in the past, nothing was visually updating (even if it was updating e.g. a skip mode icon, it SHOULD only update that SECTION of a row, or at worst IMHO, that single row, not the whole screen)..
> 
> ...and I admit, most people don't just sit there in the list, but you end up there enough that I do see a lot of what I would consider unnecessary redraws.


Actually, I've noticed this on my Roamio Plus for quite some time now, not just since the update. It's a little annoying, and the software developer in me also cringes at it.


----------



## Nume (Aug 31, 2017)

I have the same issue as the OP, but the biggest issue is that when I try to go to close captioning to reset it and get rid of the obnoxious green background my Tivo reboots itself. I have tried it 4 times now and every time as soon as I hit the button for closed caption settings there is a brief gray bar at the bottom of the screen (like it's locking up) and then it goes back to the startup screen. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Nume said:


> I have the same issue as the OP, but the biggest issue is that when I try to go to close captioning to reset it and get rid of the obnoxious green background my Tivo reboots itself. I have tried it 4 times now and every time as soon as I hit the button for closed caption settings there is a brief gray bar at the bottom of the screen (like it's locking up) and then it goes back to the startup screen. Does anyone have any ideas?


Yes, a few people have this problem.


----------



## doubletee2 (May 10, 2008)

2 tuner Premiere reboots on attempt to access closed caption setting. Notified TiVo and received reply that they are aware and working on it. No time frame for a fix.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

IMO the Bolt-like interface looks cheap and amateur. It reminds me of if you go into windows and the disability, err, accessibility settings and change your menus to high contrast\reduced shading for people who are visually impaired. Why TiVo doesn't allow customization is baffling to me.

The cable\satellite DVRs which sucked and caused me to get TiVo years ago are now light years ahead of TiVo's interface and functionality. All the reasons I got TiVo (easy pretty interface, out of home streaming, "it just works", adapting to programming changes) are now slowly fading away, causing me to question why I pay for a premium product that doesn't even have the cool new features like the cable DVRs have (included whole home streaming, voice activated remotes, online web portal access that actually works, ability to tie into cable's on demand site, etc)... 

Getting depressing...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


From all the posts around for the last few weeks, I think allot of people forget that. How a UI functions is what matters, how it looks is really only relevant as it pertains to functionality. What amazes me even more is all the people who don't seem to worry about how the actual TV picture looks, improperly setup TV - that's fine, low quality video - that's fine, actually choosing to watch SD content and maybe not even in the correct aspect ratio - that's fine. But change a few colors or style of a UI and the worlds going to end .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


You're right, of course. But, it does "infect" the experience and is a constant reminder. And, shows themselves have been touched (e.g. mis-matched syncing during QuickMode)--hopefully, but inadvertent/temporary.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


Dumbest response ever. For many of us, we came to TiVo because we hated the look\feel of cumbersome looking Cable Company guides and menus. If the shows and video are all that matter, there's absolutely ZERO benefit for paying the Tivo premium for their product and service. You get over it... go back to this...


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


A good UI means good usability. For people with visual impairments, a good UI is critical. And for others, a nice visual experience is all part of the enjoyment in sitting down to watch and interact with the TV.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There's nothing about this UI that's unusable. Is it the greatest thing since sliced bread? Hell no, but the old one wasn't either.

Point here is that you can still do all the stuff you need to do, and watch all the stuff you want just like you did before.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

What are the complaints about it, specifically, other than the switch to a white highlight color vs. the yellow it used to be?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> There's nothing about this UI that's unusable. Is it the greatest thing since sliced bread? Hell no, but the old one wasn't either.


Well for the people that complained about all the menus not being in HD it should be the greatest thing since sliced bread and they should be jumping up and down with joy! 

Scott


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> *I highly questioned the bent design*. And then I got a Bolt and have come to like the design, in white no less, as something slightly different and a breath of fresh air (and I'm a "black electronics" sort of guy). Go figure.


Whatever happened to:










​


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> From all the posts around for the last few weeks, I think allot of people forget that. How a UI functions is what matters, how it looks is really only relevant as it pertains to functionality. *What amazes me even more is all the people who don't seem to worry about how the actual TV picture looks, improperly setup TV - that's fine*, low quality video - that's fine, actually choosing to watch SD content and maybe not even in the correct aspect ratio - that's fine. But change a few colors or style of a UI and the worlds going to end .


I have to bite my tongue when I visit relative's / friend's homes and see how they have their TV set up. Brightness, Contrast, Color - ALL too high. But, that's the way THEY like it, right?

Many folks aren't technical, nor do they care to be. While I have built a 25" color TV (from a HeathKit) and a 1964 Chevy Corvette 327 V-8 (from pieces), how many folks don't even know how to unlatch the hood on their daily vehicle? If this new UI is "_Hurting their retinas_", sure they have their TV improperly set. If they'd like to correct that, here's a LINK to my earlier advice (in another of the MANY threads on the SAME topic): *ClearToLand's Simple Steps*. Using either 'your' own eyeballs or following the '*THX Calibration*' instructions from a DVD possibly already in your collection, folks can easily get their HDTV settings "_into the ballpark_". And, like the "Reduced Blue Light" setting on many monitors and tablets, the new settings WILL look weird / strange / bad / yellow for a short period but then, magically, they'll look just fine. And the new UI will no longer be glaring...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

bella92108 said:


> slowbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.
> ...


Well then, IMO, YOU switched to TiVo for the WRONG reason.  

TiVo is simplicity, convenience and cost savings - just to name the first few features that come to mind. One box with one cablecard, up to SIX tuners, up to 8 (?) minis providing HD viewing pleasure SIMULTANEOUSLY for up to 9 TVs (depending on what each individual wants to view and how many free tuners are available - keep in mind, IMO, that unless it's a National Emergency or such, you're not using your DVR / PVR correctly if you're viewing LIVE TV. Even then, you could start a recording of the 'event' and then all the minis could watch it '_slightly delayed_') for the monthly cost of *ONE* cablecard. Include the wonderful, very useful, FREE kmttg program (plus either pyTiVo, pyTiVo Desktop or Plex) and you have features that Cable & Satellite users couldn't even imagine.


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> You watch shows, not the UI. Get over it.


Said by the guy who'd probably still prefer DOS......everything else is just UI 
Sure I can get by with this new horrendous UI, and do, but why  they had something that was decent and changed it to crap!
And in the vein of this thread, yes my CCs were changed, after 15 minutes of fu*kin' around I found how to change them back to the way I had before, but I see no way to change the awful new UI, like it or leave it I guess!
I also dislike how my Roamio now no longer remembers where it was last in the menus. Before my Tivo would remember the last area I was under each menu, Tivo was one of the few devices that did this and I really liked it. Well this is no longer the case on my Roamio(although thankfully still is on my HD) and now like most devices, each menu now starts off at the top or default selection, oh well, I guess it's just UI and I should get used to it....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jjeff said:


> Said by the guy who'd probably still prefer DOS......everything else is just UI
> Sure I can get by with this new horrendous UI, and do, but why  they had something that was decent and changed it to crap!
> And in the vein of this thread, yes my CCs were changed, after 15 minutes of fu*kin' around I found how to change them back to the way I had before, but I see no way to change the awful new UI, like it or leave it I guess!
> I also dislike how my Roamio now no longer remembers where it was last in the menus. Before my Tivo would remember the last area I was under each menu, Tivo was one of the few devices that did this and I really liked it. Well this is no longer the case on my Roamio(although thankfully still is on my HD) and now like most devices, each menu now starts off at the top or default selection, oh well, I guess it's just UI and I should get used to it....


There is a fundamental difference between UI usability complaints and just complaining about how the UI looks when it doesn't affect usability.

In my opinion, you and many others have valid usability complaints, when added to all the usability issues with the guide data it appears to have reach a tipping point where many people are just fed up and are venting. That said venting about the visual appearance of a UI that TiVo has been using on their Bolt DVRs for over 2 years now with little or no such complaints from those buying them, indicates to me that the vents are mostly misdirected and just clogging up these forums.

Also in my opinion it would be much more useful to direct the discussions towards that actual usability issues where there maybe actual fixes or temp. work arounds.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

ClearToLand said:


> Well then, IMO, YOU switched to TiVo for the WRONG reason.
> 
> TiVo is simplicity, convenience and cost savings - just to name the first few features that come to mind. One box with one cablecard, up to SIX tuners, up to 8 (?) minis providing HD viewing pleasure SIMULTANEOUSLY for up to 9 TVs (depending on what each individual wants to view and how many free tuners are available - keep in mind, IMO, that unless it's a National Emergency or such, you're not using your DVR / PVR correctly if you're viewing LIVE TV. Even then, you could start a recording of the 'event' and then all the minis could watch it '_slightly delayed_') for the monthly cost of *ONE* cablecard. Include the wonderful, very useful, FREE kmttg program (plus either pyTiVo, pyTiVo Desktop or Plex) and you have features that Cable & Satellite users couldn't even imagine.


You might wanna do some research. All that you mentioned were benefits 10 years ago over cable and satellite boxes. No more. Directv is whole home. Dish is whole home. Comcast and the other majors all use the same moca master and slave setups tivo use and they all have the extras built in too.

You're defending without education on the competition. Since the cable company mergers they've caught up. I suggest you check it out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bella92108 said:


> You might wanna do some research. All that you mentioned were benefits 10 years ago over cable and satellite boxes. No more. Directv is whole home. Dish is whole home. Comcast and the other majors all use the same moca master and slave setups tivo use and they all have the extras built in too.
> 
> You're defending without education on the competition. Since the cable company mergers they've caught up. I suggest you check it out.


Comparing TiVos to Satellite DVRs is a waist of time, if you use satellite you have to use their DVRs or nothing. All people should be comparing TiVos too is whatever their local cable provider(s) offer and what they charge for it or if OTA, too the other OTA DVRs options available when you want to buy a new DVR.

If your local cable provider is offering something better and/or cheaper then you should sell your TiVos and switch, if not then you stay with TiVo, it is that simple no need to post a million times about it.

In the end each person's wants/desires and alternative options are different so there is no universal "right" choice, just a choice that is right for each individual at certain moment in time.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

bella92108 said:


> You might wanna do some research. All that you mentioned were benefits 10 years ago over cable and satellite boxes. No more. Directv is whole home. Dish is whole home. Comcast and the other majors all use the same moca master and slave setups tivo use and they all have the extras built in too.
> 
> You're defending without education on the competition. Since the cable company mergers they've caught up. I suggest you check it out.


Speaking from ignorance, does DirectTV/Dish still charge your for additional TV where Tivo + Mini does not?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The DirecTV DVRs have some features that I wish TiVo would borrow:

Ability to share a single tuner for overlapping recordings. Great for football games - on my DirecTV DVRs I'd just add 90+ minutes to each game, and for hands scheduled back to back on the same channel, only one tuner is used.
The "back" (or previous/last) button would switch between the last two things you have been watching, not just two live tuners. 
PIP and side-by-side pictures.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> Whatever happened to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still have three of those gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Speaking from ignorance, does DirectTV/Dish still charge your for additional TV where Tivo + Mini does not?


Yes they do and so do the cable companies with whole home systems.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

zalusky said:


> Speaking from ignorance, does DirectTV/Dish still charge your for additional TV where Tivo + Mini does not?


They never charged me. I had DirecTV in 2012-2013 and had their Moca setup, and I think it was 4 TVs included (their moca box if I remember correctly was the size of a deck of cards, tiny in comparison to tivo mini). I remember going from it to tivo mini gen 1 and hated life, but now with mini gen 2 I'm happy.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> Comparing TiVos to Satellite DVRs is a waist of time, if you use satellite you have to use their DVRs or nothing. All people should be comparing TiVos too is whatever their local cable provider(s) offer and what they charge for it or if OTA, too the other OTA DVRs options available when you want to buy a new DVR.
> 
> If your local cable provider is offering something better and/or cheaper then you should sell your TiVos and switch, if not then you stay with TiVo, it is that simple no need to post a million times about it.
> 
> In the end each person's wants/desires and alternative options are different so there is no universal "right" choice, just a choice that is right for each individual at certain moment in time.


A "waist" of time ehh? Sure it's not a "hip" or "thigh" of time?

Yes, if you use satellite you have to use their DVRs... not sure how this is a surprise? And "local cable providers" are a thing of the past.. this country has 3 maybe 4 cable players now that cover 90% of the cable population. Those cable providers all have great new boxes that have a zillion features packed in. Whenever I see posts like this on forums, it's clear someone has been with TiVo since the dark ages of cable (up until about 5 years ago when the big 3 cable companies finally got the hint people wanted jam packed feature rich boxes), or just listen to the Tivo spew.

Post a million times? You came into this thread and chose to read my comments, if you don't like what I have to say... if insulting Tivo somehow hurts your feelings, then block\ignore me and you won't see my posts. To say your opinions matter and others don't, you're in the wrong forum. If you want a world where there is only praise for Tivo and bashing of the competition, I recommend Tivo.com


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

zalusky said:


> Speaking from ignorance, does DirectTV/Dish still charge your for additional TV where Tivo + Mini does not?


Just fact-checked ... no... the base package price includes service for the first four rooms utilizing their "Genie" whole home DVR system.

All these companies with their weird marketing names... Dish Hopper, Xfinity X1, Cox Contour, DirecTV Genie... why can't any of them just call it whole home TV. LOL


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

bella92108 said:


> Just fact-checked ... no... the base package price includes service for the first four rooms utilizing their "Genie" whole home DVR system.
> 
> All these companies with their weird marketing names... Dish Hopper, Xfinity X1, Cox Contour, DirecTV Genie... why can't any of them just call it whole home TV. LOL


Thanks that levels the game a little bit. Is Dish the same?


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

zalusky said:


> Thanks that levels the game a little bit. Is Dish the same?


Just a quick look at Dish's page, theirs is a bit more cryptic... I put in 4 tvs total, and it spit out a slew of charges then off-set credits... from what I can tell the charges minus credits = about $8 a month for all four TVS total... but given they charge $30 then credit off $22 a month, who knows if that credit ends, and when. I'm assuming it's like cable where your promo falls off every year and you have to call and re-negotiate.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Thanks that levels the game a little bit. Is Dish the same?


My parents and a friend have dish, they both have to pay for each TV. I have another friend with Direct and she has to pay for each TV but all of them have had service for several years with the same provider so perhaps they give new customers a better deal, the teaser deals for new customers can be pretty good, I used to know people that switch allot because of the those deals.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bella92108 said:


> A "waist" of time ehh? Sure it's not a "hip" or "thigh" of time?
> 
> Yes, if you use satellite you have to use their DVRs... not sure how this is a surprise? And "local cable providers" are a thing of the past.. this country has 3 maybe 4 cable players now that cover 90% of the cable population. Those cable providers all have great new boxes that have a zillion features packed in. Whenever I see posts like this on forums, it's clear someone has been with TiVo since the dark ages of cable (up until about 5 years ago when the big 3 cable companies finally got the hint people wanted jam packed feature rich boxes), or just listen to the Tivo spew.
> 
> Post a million times? You came into this thread and chose to read my comments, if you don't like what I have to say... if insulting Tivo somehow hurts your feelings, then block\ignore me and you won't see my posts. To say your opinions matter and others don't, you're in the wrong forum. If you want a world where there is only praise for Tivo and bashing of the competition, I recommend Tivo.com


Well I am OTA and live in a cable free zone so I am still waiting for any age of cable to start, but the main cable provider near me was Time warner now spectrum and the people I know with their equipment pay allot and have sh***y DVRs besides.

In any event it doesn't change my view, everyone has different wants when it comes to a DVR and they have to way the options they have available and get what is best for them. My TiVos work fine and do what I want them to do, but I stopped recommending TiVos years ago when the need for cable cards started. Most people just want TV to work and want someone to call if it doesn't.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bella92108 said:


> Yes, if you use satellite you have to use their DVRs... not sure how this is a surprise? And "local cable providers" are a thing of the past.. this country has 3 maybe 4 cable players now that cover 90% of the cable population. Those cable providers all have great new boxes that have a zillion features packed in. Whenever I see posts like this on forums, it's clear someone has been with TiVo since the dark ages of cable (up until about 5 years ago when the big 3 cable companies finally got the hint people wanted jam packed feature rich boxes),


I've only heard that Comcast has Netflix and Pandora and is just starting to test a YouTube app on their DVR. Personally, I use Amazon Prime, Netflix, VuDu, Pandora, iHeartRadio and YouTube on our Roamio. I also don't think Comcast allows you to transfer shows to and from your PC yet with their DVR which is a feature that I also use with our Roamio.

I agree that the cable company DVR's have come a long way (especially since they didn't exist when we got our first S1!) and will meet a lot of people's needs but not ours yet.

Scott


----------

